# Anyone making a mess this weekend?



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 11, 2020)

I made a huge mess today. Easily the biggest mess between cleanings for me. I roughed 14 bowls, it was the last of the Alaskan birch blanks I had cut earlier this year. I wanted to have everything roughed before I move. I’m planning on bringing them with me. 

Post y’alls dirty floors, I can’t be the only one making shavings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 11, 2020)

The amount of shavings I made today would easily fit in your smallest roughout. All I did was to round out some small pieces of maple to test wood burner settings and test dye markers on before proceeding with basket illusion piece.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 11, 2020)

That’s cool @trc65 do you have a small set of tools for doing small stuff?


----------



## trc65 (Jul 11, 2020)

No, that was just turned between centers with a 5/8" bowl gouge on the outside and 3/8" spindle gouge on the inside. Beads are made with D-way beading tool (1/8").

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2020)

trc65 said:


> The amount of shavings I made today would easily fit in your smallest roughout. All I did was to round out some small pieces of maple to test wood burner settings and test dye markers on before proceeding with basket illusion piece.
> 
> View attachment 190358


Tim, that looks like one of my tiny bowls!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Jul 11, 2020)

Nah, yours is much nicer! Great use for small cutoffs. What is that you are holding the bowl with, a small collet?



Besides, mine isn't even fully hollowed. Just cut enough so I could also practice burning herringbone weave on the rim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 12, 2020)

That is a ton of shavings! What will you do with them? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 12, 2020)

Nope, it's been too flippn' hot. I haven't made anything in over two weeks. I went into the garage this morning and it was already that the heat level I usually call it quits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2020)

Yesterday about 3:00 pm I came in from the shop, first time in a long time the heat was too much. Feel like temp about 110°

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 12, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Nope, it's been too flippn' hot. I haven't made anything in over two weeks. I went into the garage this morning and it was already that the heat level I usually call it quits.





Wildthings said:


> Yesterday about 3:00 pm I came in from the shop, first time in a long time the heat was too much. Feel like temp about 110°



It was hot for sure. But I did not find it unbearable. It is the humidity that gets me. I had a liter of cold brew coffee to keep me going. 
Stay thirsty (hydrated) my friends! 

And, @Brandon Sloan that is one epic pile of shavings. Kindling for a life time. The next time I do a good acrylic pen I will try and remember to snap a pic of those spoils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Nah, yours is much nicer! Great use for small cutoffs. What is that you are holding the bowl with, a small collet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's an expanding collet chuck, I drill a recess with a forstner bit for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m starting to remember Texas summers. Walking outside and feeling like someone immediately removed your batteries. Most people don’t even have air conditioning up here. I always miss Texas in the winter when it’s -30.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 12, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> That is a ton of shavings! What will you do with them? Chuck


I’ll bag them up and take them to my neighbor. He runs a dog team and uses them for bedding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jul 12, 2020)

Good Heavens! Where in the heck did you find room to stand? Kind of like walking out of a snow drift afterwards. Reminds me of my days at the circle mill. There was always crap on the floor and me running back and forth in front of the 5' blade. He didn't like me wasting time, but I finally said Frack You, I cleaning up so I have good footing. Had nightmares about slipping into that blade.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 12, 2020)

djg said:


> Good Heavens! Where in the heck did you find room to stand? Kind of like walking out of a snow drift afterwards. Reminds me of my days at the circle mill. There was always crap on the floor and me running back and forth in front of the 5' blade. He didn't like me wasting time, but I finally said Frack You, I cleaning up so I have good footing. Had nightmares about slipping into that blade.


I Just kick the shavings out of the way. It helps me stay out of the line of Fire. On these rough outs, I try to average about 6 mins on the outside and 4 to 5 mins on the inside. The shavings build up fast. Plus, I don’t have to move much when roughing. I couldn’t imagine running around a 5’ blade on dirty floors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 12, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> I’m starting to remember Texas summers. Walking outside and feeling like someone immediately removed your batteries. Most people don’t even have air conditioning up here. I always miss Texas in the winter when it’s -30.


I'm from Western Washington State originally. I never thought about it until my wife (from Houston) lived with me there for a year. To say the least is was an unpleasant summer for her. Of course, growing up, there was a time you could leave the doors and windows open at night and not worry about four or two legged critters getting in. 
My only experience with Alaska was someone thought it would be a grand idea to go hang out there in February. Ran into a squall that had 30-40 ft waves, 30-60mph winds and was between -30 to -60F . The only good thing about that was your body can't tell the difference past -40.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 12, 2020)

Haha---you know what my floor looks like.
Been really hot--made a good mess turning some Blue Palo Verde from Jerry- @Nubsnstubs , will post later

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2020)

SubVet10 said:


> My only experience with Alaska was someone thought it would be a grand idea to go hang out there in February. Ran into a squall that had 30-40 ft waves, 30-60mph winds and was between -30 to -60F . The only good thing about that was your body can't tell the difference* past 40*


@SubVet10 Hey Brandon I fixed it for you. Somehow a hyphen git fatfingered in front of the 40. Ain't that right @Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 12, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Somehow a hyphen git fatfingered



At first I thought you fat fingered “got” but then I remembered my native language. That’s just how we talk in Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 13, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> @SubVet10 Hey Brandon I fixed it for you. Somehow a hyphen git fatfingered in front of the 40. Ain't that right @Tony


Unfortunately, no, I did not. It was minus 40. Colder with the wind chill. The funny thing about minus 40 is -40F and -40C are the same. And the human body cannot fell temperature differences colder than that.


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2020)

SubVet10 said:


> Unfortunately, no, I did not. It was minus 40. Colder with the wind chill. The funny thing about minus 40 is -40F and -40C are the same. And the human body cannot fell temperature differences colder than that.




I believe what my friend and fellow Texan was trying to say is that for us -40 and 40 are about the same.....

Both are WAY unacceptable!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Barb (Jul 23, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> I Just kick the shavings out of the way. It helps me stay out of the line of Fire. On these rough outs, I try to average about 6 mins on the outside and 4 to 5 mins on the inside. The shavings build up fast. Plus, I don’t have to move much when roughing. I couldn’t imagine running around a 5’ blade on dirty floors.


I would love to get to that timeframe of 11 minutes total for a rough cut. I spend WAY too long on my bowls.


----------



## Barb (Jul 23, 2020)

Tony said:


> I believe what my friend and fellow Texan was trying to say is that for us -40 and 40 are about the same.....
> 
> Both are WAY unacceptable!!


Which is why I moved from Fairbanks to Eagle River lol. The coldest it's been in Eagle River the 5 years I've been here is -10 but it easily to gets -60 in Fairbanks in the winter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

